# rdesktop Only Connects when Run as Root

## jagdpanther

I am trying to connect to a windows server using grdesktop (rdesktop).  When I try as a non-root user it fails with the following error message:  "ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer"

However, if I run grdesktop as root, everything works.

Any ideas on how to fix rdesktop?  Is there some permissions problem?

----------

## Hu

Does it work if you use rdesktop directly, bypassing any wrapping from grdesktop?  What options are you passing to rdesktop?  How long does it run before it exits?

----------

## jagdpanther

No it did not work with rdesktop directly.  I'll try to post the options I used tomorrow from work.  

I immediately receive the error  when I try to use grdesktop or rdesktop  as a non-root user.

----------

